# All Glass 8000k PC bulbs?



## CanadianCray (Oct 16, 2004)

Has anyone ever tried these bulbs?
















How are they for plants?


----------



## Rupey (Jun 3, 2004)

I was useing these lamps on my 75 gallon tank before switching to the T5's I have now. They worked great for the plants and I thought the color of the light was very nice to the eye. They are not as pink as the GE 9325's. They really make the reds stand out but don't wash out the greens like the 9325's. If they made them in T5's I would buy them in a second!

Jon


----------



## CanadianCray (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Well youknow how opinions are....

I don't like them. They grow plants fine but the color is ot pleasing to my eye. www.hellolights.com is running a 2 for 1 deal for 55watt bulbs, 8800K Very pleasing to my eye with a different color than the GE's and a price that can't be beat.

The bulbs are square pin though (I think?) You can always switch out the caps on your fixture. It would not be a big deal if you wanted to do that but make sure the length of the bulb wil fit your fixture before you do that.

Good luck!


----------

